
How to Fix Web's Bloat and Readability Problem - dotdotdash2
https://dxwc.gitlab.io/2018/08/computer/thunk/web-bloat-and-readability-problem/
======
danmg
Here's how I deal with the bloat and readability problem on hackernews:
[https://github.com/damng/hackernews-rss-with-inlined-
content](https://github.com/damng/hackernews-rss-with-inlined-content)

------
anoncoward111
If the proposed solution is to make a new browser, why don't we just use
Dillo?

~~~
dotdotdash2
Using dillo would be similar to turning off javascript, breaking many
websites. The proposed solution is to avoid using html/js/css at all and use a
different format like markdown for things that are meant for reading and give
user (instead of developers) full control over all the looks.

~~~
anoncoward111
How can one contribute? How secure and performant is it compared to js?

How much of a middle ground should we strike between user-friendliness and
bloat?

At the very least, landing sites should be bloat free pages that direct you to
their more bloated counterparts

